# The Bride of Frankenstein 1935



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm curious what had to be changed? I never heard about that before.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

JustJimAZ;bt2129 said:


> I'm curious what had to be changed? I never heard about that before.



Oh my- I am so sorry! I never saw this comment until now. I'm not on the forum much the last couple years, and I wasn't notified of it.

In case you're still wondering, however- in the documentary, "She's Alive! Creating the Bride of Frankenstein" there's a discussion of the script, and how the original script had to be submitted like all films to a governing body, and several changes had to be made. For instance, they had to cut a number of minutes from the prologue scene so as to not show Elsa (as Mary Shelly) Lanchester's bustline. 

And there is a scene in which Doctor Pretorious is saying the following line:

"Leave the charnel house and follow the lead of Nature - or of God if you like your Bible stories. Male and Female created He them. Be fruitful and multiply. Create a race, a man-made race upon the face of the earth. Why not?"

But the original script called for "-if you beleive in fairy tales." And was deemed nearly blasphemy, and therefore changed. The documentary, which is included on a couple different BoF dvds, mentions more, and is well worth a watch if you can find it.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------

